# Replacing Hood Emblem on BMW



## barcode (Sep 3, 2003)

How do you remove the hood emblem on BMW hoods? I have a old 95 740i that i like to replace the hood emblem. Any helpful suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

You can remove the old emblem by carefully and gently prying it out with a flat head screwdriver. Be sure to cover the tip of the scredriver with a cloth so you don't scratch the paint.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Go Here: http://www.pelicanparts.com/bmw/techarticles/E30-Roundel/E30-Roundel.htm


----------

